# Dirtiest play I've ever seen...



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And I think everyone knows what I'm talking about.

Kobe Bryant gets inadvertently raked above the eye by a driving Mike Miller. Kobe came back after getting bandaged up, and when he got his opportunity, he throws a blatant elbow to Miller's head/neck area when Miller was driving and dishing in the lane.

The elbow gets thrown _after_ Miller passes the ball.

The refs - who did about the worst job of controlling the game since the Artest explosion - assess him a Flagrant 1.

From the NBA rulebook:



> EXCEPTION: Rule 12A--Section V--l(5)
> l. A player, coach or trainer must be ejected for:
> (1) A punching foul
> (2) A fighting foul
> ...


Kobe should have been ejected immediately from the game, and Michael Cage knew it. But we're all smart people, and we know what's really going on in this league. Kobe Bryant's not going to get thrown out at home. The guy got out of a rape trial. In Colorado. He'll get out of a Flagrant 2 without breaking a sweat. But Eddie Jones will get thrown out instead without even getting a warning or a technical. I was through the roof. Most sickening officiating I've ever seen. As blatant as Kobe's cheap shot.

This is a little capsule tonight of why Kobe's going to go down not only as a three-time champion, but also with an asterisk which will note "petulant little brat." Miller's swipe was clearly unintentional on replays. People get cut from flying arms and appendages in the lane. Ask Shane Battier. Kobe's elbow wasn't that at all. Truly bad intentions with that play, and it wasn't really driven home how dangerous it was. Miller's had two concussions in the past year, and it's always scary when he gets whacked in the head.

Kobe's justification?



> After Bryant scored the first seven points for the Lakers in the fourth quarter, he was called for a flagrant foul for elbowing Miller in the neck. Miller made two free throws to cut the deficit to 74-72 with 8:23 to play.
> 
> "They should come after me," Bryant said. "I'm going to come after them. That's how we have to play, we have to be aggressive. This is our home court, we can't allow people to just come down the middle of the lane and dunk the ball. It just can't happen. We've got to stop that."


What an *******. What a sopping ****.

Kobe's never going to grow up. He's a dirty piece of ****, and it was pure joy to see him lose the game with all the odds in his favor.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, I used to be a big Kobe fan, but I have to admit that lately I've been noticing how much garbage he gets away with. Maybe it was the 62 point deal that opened my eyes....dunno, but it's ridiculous. Like when he drove the baseline and elbowed dirk in the eye (giving him a black eye) when Dirk never even touched him (after watching the reply 10 times) and Dirk gets called for the foul. No wonder Dirk picked up a technical on that call he was so pissed off.

I'm getting sick also of the way every time he goes up for a shot he screams out to act like he got a foul, no matter if he was even touched, and for some reason the refs seem to like buying into it.

But anyway you're right. He's a dirty player. I won't be surprised if soon he pisses off the wrong guy and gets knocked in his teeth.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> But anyway you're right. He's a dirty player. I won't be surprised if soon he pisses off the wrong guy and gets knocked in his teeth.


Remember Reggie Miller? Not a punch to Kobe, but it was still pretty funny. I wish I had a video clip of that.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Kobe is a piece of ****. Great player, sure, but maybe the only player in the League who is great, but also a piece of ****.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Uncle Billy would have been proud of the Kobester, for sure.


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

The Oak Man has probably sent him a couple vouchers for free carwash`s in appreciation


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I think Kobe elbowed Wade in that Heat matchup on XMAS day as well. Then he follows it up with a hit on Miller.....this guy is out of control. He gets away with it because of the "star" treatment. Too bad no one from your bench could pop him right in the lip and take the suspension. AKA Chris Childs style.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

That's the dirtiest play you've ever seen? Definitely uncalled for, but come on now, dirtiest ever? 

I think that Kobe saw it as intentional. I don't doubt that in his mind he saw it as a cheap shot, and therefore wanted to get him back. Sure, we can see replays. The replay in Kobe's mind see's it differently. Kobe should have been ejected, no doubt. Players get caught up like this all the time, but just because it's Kobe he gets more attention from it. I didn't hear any outcry when Josh Smith threw an elbow at Raja Bell's face when he was running backwards and looking in a different direction. But he was indeed ejected, and that should have happened to Kobe as well. Still a great game, with a "justice" type of outcome.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

anyone got a vid?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Miller was a bit lucky. I thought it might've got him in his front teeth and knocked 'em out, or even his throat and Adam's apple. But it went between.

That's probably the second dirtiest, after Fortson and Cabarkapa.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

skip_dawg! said:


> anyone got a vid?



Here's a video highlight.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=251228013


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

jokeaward said:


> Miller was a bit lucky. I thought it might've got him in his front teeth and knocked 'em out, or even his throat and Adam's apple. But it went between.


Lucky for us, it's been proven many times over that Kobe doesn't know how to fight. A properly placed elbow could have been a legit threat to Miller's career.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to agree with Rawse. It was incredibly dirty and he should have been ejected. The problem is the Lakers are so soft and the problem with the Grizz is that they have too many nice guys. Someone should of had Miller's back.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

HKF said:


> I have to agree with Rawse. It was incredibly dirty and he should have been ejected. The problem is the Lakers are so soft and the problem with the Grizz is that they have too many nice guys. Someone should of had Miller's back.


I agree here, but had anyone retaliated, one of our guys would have got the suspension and fine while Kobe would have gotten away entirely. I mean, it's Kobe Bryant. Don't dare punish him for a cheap shot.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Well, I used to be a big Kobe fan, but I have to admit that lately I've been noticing how much garbage he gets away with. Maybe it was the 62 point deal that opened my eyes....dunno, but it's ridiculous. Like when he drove the baseline and elbowed dirk in the eye (giving him a black eye) when Dirk never even touched him (after watching the reply 10 times) and Dirk gets called for the foul. No wonder Dirk picked up a technical on that call he was so pissed off.
> 
> I'm getting sick also of the way every time he goes up for a shot he screams out to act like he got a foul, no matter if he was even touched, and for some reason the refs seem to like buying into it.
> 
> But anyway you're right. He's a dirty player. I won't be surprised if soon he pisses off the wrong guy and gets knocked in his teeth.


and josh howard being the only guy to step up and do anything by smacking kobe in the face. it was great, gotta love that player.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

It was uncalled for....

It was dirty...

It was still a good play for Kobe to make. Whether you think Kobe is a punk or not (probably is), sometimes in this league you have to do something to coat the cotton. I am glad he did it. It will let me know if the Grizz are ready for playoff basketball this year. Kobe needs to get knocked on his *** the next game and there should be a fight in the game with multiple suspensions. It is not enough to beat the Lakers by 20 or even 30 points. The Grizzlies had better send a message that they will not tolerate that kind of **** or they are going to have to endure many punks and eventually we will lose somebody to injury. You have to send a message. It should be sent on Kobe's 1st drive and he should be knocked to the floor hard...if he gets hurt...so be it. His rules. He has to deal with it.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

As you can see, Kupchak just did not put this team together very well. Where is the hatchet man ??? In the old days Rick Fox or Rambis or even Coop would have settled things. You never saw Magic deal with this sort of thing.

Kobe doesn't have any teammates he trusts. That is why he does everything on his own. And also why I hope this deal goes through. With a nutcase like Artest on your side, nobody will touch you !! PTI asked Kobe about Artest last week and he was gushing about how he would love to play with him. Don't think the Laker brass did not catch on to that...And Jackson would love a big guard like Jalen back there with Kobe. 

The last thing we need is Kobe getting kicked our or injured. We can't survive with a leading scorer getting 15ppg


----------



## iverson1 (Dec 29, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> It was uncalled for....
> 
> It was dirty...
> 
> It was still a good play for Kobe to make. Whether you think Kobe is a punk or not (probably is), sometimes in this league you have to do something to coat the cotton. I am glad he did it. It will let me know if the Grizz are ready for playoff basketball this year. Kobe needs to get knocked on his *** the next game and there should be a fight in the game with multiple suspensions. It is not enough to beat the Lakers by 20 or even 30 points. The Grizzlies had better send a message that they will not tolerate that kind of **** or they are going to have to endure many punks and eventually we will lose somebody to injury. You have to send a message. It should be sent on Kobe's 1st drive and he should be knocked to the floor hard...if he gets hurt...so be it. His rules. He has to deal with it.


Grizz should draft in Chris Childs on a short team contract because at least he would fight back against kobe.Miller is a wuss he shoulda put kobe straight on his *** with a nice uppercut and then stood over him shouting "WHAT MOFO...WHAT!".


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> You have to send a message. It should be sent on Kobe's 1st drive and he should be knocked to the floor hard...if he gets hurt...so be it. His rules. He has to deal with it.


Agreed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What MemphisX said is true. The Grizz need to get physical. Send in Warrick or Lawrence Roberts to body block someone, but don't be soft.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Kobe is a moron if he wants to start sending the message that people can't go down the lane without getting an elbow to the throat.If he wants it that way I would send out my worst big to let him have it his way.He's the last person who should be claiming it's okay to cheapshot anyone who puts one foot in the paint.That's just idiotic unless you're Jason Kapono or Dell Curry.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Laker forum is reporting Kobe will be suspended. Good!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kobe to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller



> Kobe Bryant's elbow Wednesday night to the throat of Memphis' Mike Miller will result in a suspension from the league office to be announced Friday, ESPN.com's Marc Stein reports.
> 
> Kobe Bryant
> Bryant
> ...


Well, at least the league serves justice. Like MemphisX said, I hope we serve our own in the next meeting to Kobe specifically.

He wants to coldcock people for going into an area that he goes into more than anyone else? Fine. Lorenzen, let's see if you really are good for nothing.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Kobe to be suspended for elbowing Grizzlies' Miller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha. I dont understand why you guys all want to hit Kobe back now. Everyone is saying that they Kobe is such a dirty player, but you want one of your own players to go make a play just as bad? That makes absolutely no sense. I have no problem with what Kobe did, in his mind he must have thought that Miller hit him intentionally.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> I have no problem with what Kobe did, in his mind he must have thought that Miller hit him intentionally.


Kobe's mind processes a lot of things that are more far-fetched than Miller using his offhand to whack Kobe on the one spot that always bleeds when it's nicked, and meanwhile finishing a layup over two other Laker defenders.

What an athlete Miller must be.

Anyone who's seen close-up replays of that play knows it was unintentional. Miller's not even looking at Kobe. He's looking at the goal. Similar plays have happened all season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> "Any player that was going to come down the lane at that particular time, I was going to let them know that they just can't walk through here," Bryant told reporters after the game. "I think we as a team have to do a better job of establishing that, and me as the leader of the ballclub, I have to take initiative to do that.
> 
> "Hopefully everybody else will see that, especially this being our home court. People come here and think it's Hollywood and all this other stuff, and they'll come down and look pretty and shoot jump shots and dunk the ball and stand over the ball and all this other cute stuff. We've got to stop that."












Fugazy?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i wanna see kobe exchange elbows with mutombo. too bad they dont play us again til february.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Anyone who's seen close-up replays of that play knows it was unintentional. Miller's not even looking at Kobe. He's looking at the goal. Similar plays have happened all season.


No ****. But Kobe didnt watch a close-up replay, did he? He was in the heat of the action and felt that he may have been harmed intentionally. He made a bad decision, and now he'll pay for it. But he felt that he needed payback, which he got. Deal with it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> No ****. But Kobe didnt watch a close-up replay, did he? He was in the heat of the action and felt that he may have been harmed intentionally. He made a bad decision, and now he'll pay for it. But he felt that he needed payback, which he got. Deal with it.


Shane Battier's gotten 14 stitches this season from similar in-game incidents, and without seeing replays, he didn't feel like he needed to play vigilante justice on the court. He also didn't need to make up some fluff about his personal revenge actually being a message to his team.

That's why Battier's one of the most respected players in the league and Kobe is still seen by many as a petulant little kid.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Kobe Bryant is a professional basketball player... at least he's paid to be one.

It's his job to exercise an acceptable level of professionalism as an athlete and role-model. What he did was dirty and low. I don't feel a need to repeat Rawse's arguments, he pretty much hit the nail right on the head with this one.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

have you guys noticed that kobe will shoot a jumper, and flale (sp?) his arms about, like he was fouled? there was a game on TV earlier this month, where the refs called a foul becaus eof him flapping his arms about like he got hammered.

he's turning into an easily hated player, not because he "wins", but because he's a punk ***


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I can't believe the justification that Kobe used for elbowing Miller. That might be one of the stupidest comments I've ever seen from a professional athlete, then he complains about getting suspended for it. Guess what Jellybean Jr, you're not above the league, and I'm glad something was done about it. 

Kobe's ego is just too big for his own good.


----------

